# Will a male??



## frankcos (Aug 24, 2009)

Will a male plant do anything to a room full of unsexed vegging plant?


----------



## Hick (Aug 24, 2009)

it "can't" do much to a sexually immature plant, but it may spread pollen that can later cause issues


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 24, 2009)

If it's pollen is already released into the air, then It has a good chance of pollinating the females when they are sexually mature.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 24, 2009)

Pollin won't last in air more than day or two so if your not flowering for 2 weeks or more shouldn't be a problem

And if you want to you can spray water and they die faster

Freud would have said this is your FaTHer route.

"Why do you hate your FaTHer? I mean Father?"

your wanting to kill your pollinators suggest you want to kill your faTHer. 

How long has this been goink on?


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2009)

:O ..the thanks buttons back!..


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Aug 25, 2009)

Months?  Years?  Is this for real?  Does this mean my closet from last year's grow could have some pollen from last year's male and pollinate this year's females?

I read here that pollen is viable for a few days only.  Which is correct?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> :O ..the thanks buttons back!..


 

Not my end...    thanks tho:giggle:




yeah  Im with stoney...sounds as though someone needs to barrow my breaders Bible...and I aint seen wrong info stay on this site long..pollen  can be vialbe for up to 18 months if kept in right conditions..

thread starter ....if ya have that Male in a room  with  Plants you plan to flower..GET  him out..just my thaughts  


Take care and be safe


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 25, 2009)

I said in air.. for day or 2... as in floating softly down 

doesn't stay aloft for more than a day or 2 in your area.

Now if we have to get specific. Those hugh sand storms in Saudi Arabia keep dumping tiny specs of sand on my when I go outside and I think I should be able to sue them since it comes from there.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 25, 2009)

The longest I've been able to store pollen under average living conditions, meaning I don't live in the desert or Anactica. I've been able to store it for about 30 to 35 days. Thats sealing it and putting in in refrigerator with some desiccant.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 25, 2009)

StoneyBud is correct. It can stay viable for a long period, depending on conditions.


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2009)

I have successfully kept and used pollen for a year by freezing  it with a desiccant.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry folks. There were a lot of "facts" in my posts that I really couldn't prove, and after editing them, there really wasn't enough to keep the post. I'll go with whatever the rest of you decide.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Oct 20, 2009)

apology accepted


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 20, 2009)

THC you feelin alright today ?


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 20, 2009)

Terminal Head Clearance said:
			
		

> I've been able to store it for about 30 to 35 days. Thats sealing it and putting in in refrigerator with some desiccant.


 Did'nt Hick mention something involving a freezer ?  Take care !


----------

